# uv steriliser



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

Hi, can anyone tell me if im ok to use a fluval 206 filter with a vecton uv25 old model, the filter is like 750l p/h and the steriliser is 1900l p/h max

thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You should be fine.There is the possibilty that the UV unit may slow your canister too much.
The slower the water passes through uv the more it is "treated" by the uv.Too fast and the light barely has an effect.If the unit is older you need to consider the price of new bulb.If you don't own the unit already(it is used) I would price out newer units just for comparison.


----------



## Epic Banners (May 26, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> You should be fine.There is the possibilty that the UV unit may slow your canister too much.
> The slower the water passes through uv the more it is "treated" by the uv.Too fast and the light barely has an effect.If the unit is older you need to consider the price of new bulb.If you don't own the unit already(it is used) I would price out newer units just for comparison.


would it be better of i got the v2 300(max flow 950l p/h)?


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

If possible, your better to split the output of your pump and/or canister so you can "dial-in" the flow through your UV sterilizer with a valve to a desired flow rate. 

Flow rates through a sterilizer is critical...
As Coralbandit mentions, slow flow rates are essential to do any good at all.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you are buying new I would just get the biggest you can afford(sound familiar?).
The more powerful the light the faster you can pass water through it and still have it be effective.
What is your goal/purpose of the UV?
What you want the unit to do is important.3 speeds need to be considered.The slower the more you move towards UV "sterilization",the faster just sort of a UV "treatment".
I like Brians idea of splitting your return to feed UV seperately or maybe even having a dedicated pump(more $ I know{sorry}).
I just wasn't clear if you were going all new or had this UV unit as an existing(used) option.


----------

